
On Nerd Elitism - grflynn
http://www.caseyliss.com/2015/4/9/on-nerd-elitism
======
detaro
The essay linked at the start is IMHO the better and more important read:

[http://www.sanspoint.com/archives/2015/04/09/mine-is-
better-...](http://www.sanspoint.com/archives/2015/04/09/mine-is-better-than-
youre/)

